# IUI advice for hubby please



## rachel5s (Jan 20, 2007)

Dear all, my hubby is a bit nervous about producing a semen sample on the big day when we try our IUI. 

Can someone tell us exactly how this works on the day. Do we both go to the clinic together and then he goes off to a private room, or does he go to the clinic an hour or so before me so that the sample can be washed and prepared in advance? Can he bring the sample to the clinic from home?

Our clinic is closed today and my hubby just needs a bit of guidance to put him at ease.

Any information would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
firstly good luck with your iui.

our iui is done at the local hosp(even though paying private) so no private room for dh to do his bit.  first cycle dh did it in the toilet which he said was awful (less than inspiring!), 2nd time he did it at home, we are 15mins away from hosp.

the sample has to be with the lab 30mins after production.  It takes roughly an hour for the lab to wash and prepare so my dh goes to the golf driving range and I meet him later for basting!

strawbs xxx


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi I had my 1st go of IUI yesterday and as we live over 100 miles from the hospital we had to be there for 8.30am so my partner could do his sample (they have there own special private room which is nice) then we I had to go back for 11.30am for my bit then after it was done I rested for 1/2 an hour and then went home.  So I am now 2ww.  Good luck to you.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

My DH had to be at the clinic an hour before the basting appointment - he did his sample at the clinic and then we waited together while it was being washed a prepared.

Our clinic will not allow the sample to be brought from home.

I was really worried about the pressure he must have felt leading up to the big day - he had done several samples in the past for SA but this time it just felt as though he was under much more pressure because of the actual basting.  On the day he was absolutely fine and your DH will be too, my hubby said later that it was the anticipation of it all that seemed worse and on the day it was all ok.

Wishing you (and your DH) lots of luck.

Jane xxx


----------



## rachel5s (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks girls!! and the very best of luck to you.

Rachel


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Your welcome - lots of luck.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

DH and I go together (I want to support him as he comes to my appointments) - but their is no special room so he uses a dissabled toilet (the main mens have cubicles so feet are exposed - or so it feels DH says). I cut out pictures of my face and stuck them on photos cut out from a pornographic magazine (inspired from sex in the city's Charlotte) and this helps him!!!! (HE would go mad if he knew I told you all!!!

But this seems to do the trick............... Then its under my arm pit to keep the washed sample warm and a 45min drive with heater on full to our hospital to get basted!!

Good luck

Emma xx


----------

